# Wo sind Forellenteiche im Umkreis von Wolfenbüttel,Braunschweig und Salzgitter



## new hecht 108 (23. August 2008)

Bitte bitte sagt mir wo Forellenteiche liegen ich weis einfach nicht weiter 

Ich kriege einfach keine Information


----------



## Stefan6 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wo sind Forellenteiche im Umkreis von Wolfenbüttel,Braunschweig und Salzgitter*

http://www.anglerboard.de/angelanlagen/3.html  #h


----------



## Troutcarp (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wo sind Forellenteiche im Umkreis von Wolfenbüttel,Braunschweig und Salzgitter*

Hi komme selber aus Schöppenstedt kann dir 3 sagen , einmal in Bechtsbüttel , in Osloss und in Schladen ^^


----------



## hotte50 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wo sind Forellenteiche im Umkreis von Wolfenbüttel,Braunschweig und Salzgitter*



new hecht 108 schrieb:


> Ich kriege einfach keine Information




http://www.ingo-straeter.de/angeln_angelanlagen_plz3.htm


----------

